# Bernina 1010



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Just bought a serger and an older Bernina 1010 at an estate sale for $50 total. I know I got them for a song, but don't know anyone but you guys who would appreciate the fact that I bought a working Bernina for $25... I'm setting the serger back as a Christmas present for my 11 yo niece, who is into making clothing. (I've been wanting a serger, but she will use it WAY more than I would.)

Happy dance!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

$25 - that's my husband's favorite color for a sewing machine. He has a really hard time passing up any.

You got a real good deal on those two!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

When I got home, realized that the serger is Bernina also. (Bernette?)


----------



## RoseG (Feb 2, 2016)

please help with serging rolled hem.. thks.


----------

